# Too much calcium??? I'm confused



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is a question for PG!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I can assure you he is NOT getting too much calcium from Pro Plan. Purina has an excellent calcium/phosphorous ratio in all their foods. They were the pioneer in the industry in recognizing that excess calcium is detrimental. 
Did you ask the groomer where she got her nutrition information, or what qualified her to make that statement?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree-he would not be getting too much calcium from Pro Plan. She is talking about his growth plates I would imagine, and a young puppy will have good sized growth plates-he has a lot of growing to do. 

Excess calcium can be a bad thing but I wouldn't worry about it in this case.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

She is a groomer. At PetSmart. And completely incorrect.
I cannot even think of a quality commercial dog food that would provide too much calcium, let alone ProPlan. The fact that you have never had a problem with ProPlan should be your answer. I have fed ProPlan for years with great success. I wonder what Dr. Groomer would tell me if she saw Tommy's carpus...

Here is a good link to an easily understood article with recommendations about nutrition (specifically relating to hip dysplasia, but relative to other bone growth issues):

http://www.dogstuff.info/hd_in_growing_dogs_shmon.html


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank you all very much. I was a little confused about what she told me. I definitely was not going to change his food unless y'all would have advised me otherwise. I like ProPlan Diesel's coat looks great and his health is fine. I didn't ask her what qualified her to make that statement to my knowledge she is just a groomer, lol. Thanks for the advice. Thanks for that link PG


----------

